# Help me find a boot



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

wolverine!


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> wolverine!


I switched from a Wolverine moc toe to Red Wings two years ago. Havent looked back. I dont know if theyre US made either..

US made isnt a dealbreaker, it's just nice to have. 

Any others?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

SparkYZ said:


> I switched from a Wolverine moc toe to Red Wings two years ago. Havent looked back. I dont know if theyre US made either..
> 
> US made isnt a dealbreaker, it's just nice to have.
> 
> Any others?


Look here..........http://www.calibex.com/red-wing-boo...earch-html?nxtg=26cb0a280508-657D6191099BD524

http://www.redwingshoes.com/

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...842946&010=N0J79&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=N0J79


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The Thorogood is available in everything you want, except they're 8".


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> The Thorogood is available in everything you want, except they're 8".


I know, dammit.. 8's are just too hot sometimes... but the ankle support is nice.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Are the Sears Die Hard boots US made? 

They used to make a 6" moc toe safety, because I had a pair once. edit... looks like they still do.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Are the Sears Die Hard boots US made?
> 
> They used to make a 6" moc toe safety, because I had a pair once.


Not anymore Marc. 

I'm a bit of a boot primadonna...and it's hard to buy boots after owning Red Wings for a while.
Maybe I'll get the 8'' Thorogoods


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Why you so hung up on the moc toe, anyhow? It's just a ridge to collect dust. :laughing:


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Why you so hung up on the moc toe, anyhow? It's just a ridge to collect dust. :laughing:


I just like the style. Dad always wore 'em too. I'm weird. Maybe because to me, it's just the quintessential american work boot?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

SparkYZ said:


> Maybe because to me, it's just the quintessential american work boot?


I read, just the other day, that it's the work boot style preferred by most homosexual men between 25 and 45. 

No, actually I didn't read that. I'm just screwing with you. 

Yeah, it does seem like a more "nostalgic" style of work boot.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I read, just the other day, that it's the work boot style preferred by most homosexual men between 25 and 45.
> 
> No, actually I didn't read that. I'm just screwing with you.
> 
> Yeah, it does seem like a more "nostalgic" style of work boot.


You should have kept it going, I actually believed you for a second...


----------



## Bama (Dec 17, 2010)

Does anyone wear the Doc Martens? I was looking into this myself and felt somewhat of a loyalty to the D martens from my punk days. If they are terrible for work boots please let me know...


----------



## stryker21 (Jan 30, 2010)

I used to work for a company that gave out vouchers for work boots. The first pair I got were Doc Martins. I don't know what type of surface you will work on, but I was on concrete floors. PAIN even with Dr. Scholl's gel work insoles, PAIN. The next pair of boots I got were Florsheim. I have had them for over 2 years and have no complaints.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

What is this all aboot?

~Matt


----------



## RKRider (Feb 7, 2010)

Bama said:


> Does anyone wear the Doc Martens? I was looking into this myself and felt somewhat of a loyalty to the D martens from my punk days. If they are terrible for work boots please let me know...


I've been wearing Doc Martens for years and love em. I think boots are like a good motorcycle seat. Everyone's body is different and what's good for me may not be for you.


----------



## CTroupe (Jan 5, 2011)

try looking at danner or wesco or even halls i thing they make one that is eh rated also to go along with what you want but 8" high i have 10" wescos and could not ask for a better boot any boot is 1 inch shorter than what they say so a 8" is only a 7"


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I like my Carolina's but I don't know about the Moc toe.
I got a pair that has E-rated soles and a plastic hard toe, two things that for some reason you just can't get together. Don't know why?:blink:


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

I gave up. I got a pair of Georgia boot steel toes. Not a moc toe, not american made. But they were like 125$, kinda cheap compared to Red Wings. 

I'm going to use the steel toes for rough construction and the Red Wings for cleaner work. It's kinda nice having cheap boots, you dont feel so bad when you scratch and cut them.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Some one sent me this link the other day, but I haven't looked at the site in any detail.


----------



## Thayer (Sep 22, 2008)

I wear wesco job masters and have had amazing luck. The boots are fairly expensive (~$400) but are hand made in Oregon with custom options.

http://www.westcoastshoe.com/wesco/home.asp


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

I think I am going to try these, http://allusaclothing.com/throrgood_814-4550_american_heritage_safety_boot_made_in_usa.aspx


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Some one sent me this link the other day, but I haven't looked at the site in any detail.


That's a tough one for me.

Support Unions just because they are in the US, or support someone in another country trying to honestly squeek out a living.

I can't do Union, sorry.


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> That's a tough one for me.
> 
> Support Unions just because they are in the US, or support someone in another country trying to honestly squeek out a living.
> 
> I can't do Union, sorry.


Im not in a union, but any American working and contributing to our economy should outweigh any foreign job.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

ethaninmotion said:


> Im not in a union, but any American working and contributing to our economy should outweigh any foreign job.


 
They buy our stuff, which employs Americans, I buy their stuff.

I just don't do Union with my money that my government doesn't make me pay.

Sorry.

Send me a link to an American made boot, non-union made, and I'll look into it.

Cheers


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Bama said:


> Does anyone wear the Doc Martens? I was looking into this myself and felt somewhat of a loyalty to the D martens from my punk days. If they are terrible for work boots please let me know...


Dr. Marten still makes work grade footwear. I know a lot of guys down south that wore their pull on rigger boots. Pull ons are a lot more popular down there compared to up here in the North from what I've seen. Many of their boots are safety toe, and electrical hazard rated, check their website, just make sure you're looking at their Industrial section.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Redwings for me, always. :thumbup:


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Dnkldorf said:


> That's a tough one for me.
> 
> Support Unions just because they are in the US, or support someone in another country trying to honestly squeek out a living.
> 
> I can't do Union, sorry.



What if said country made those boots in sweatshops? And what about the companies that make those boots overseas, while making a 200 percent profit on a pair of boots and paying a worker pennies to make them.


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

cdnelectrician said:


> What if said country made those boots in sweatshops? And what about the companies that make those boots overseas, while making a 200 percent profit on a pair of boots and paying a worker pennies to make them.


That was my next point exactly, thanks


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

cdnelectrician said:


> What if said country made those boots in sweatshops? And what about the companies that make those boots overseas, while making a 200 percent profit on a pair of boots and paying a worker pennies to make them.


 
If you can prove it without politicaly generalizing that everything overseas is made in sweat shops, then I'm with you.

Until then, I don't really care.

Was my TV, computer, and vehicle parts made overseas, all made in sweat shops?


----------

